# 07' bear instinct



## wera262 (Oct 10, 2006)

Had an Instinct myself and really thought it was a great bow.


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

Shoot one daily, I have considered getting another newer bow but cannot find one that fits me as well.


----------

